# RCI and II membership and exchange fees



## riverdees05 (Jan 10, 2013)

What are the current membership fees and exchange fees with RCI and II?


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 10, 2013)

Stickies, my child, stickies.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 11, 2013)

Are those the most current?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 11, 2013)

If you ever want to check the current RCI fees, they are in the first few Help FAQs:

Go to www.rci.com
Click on Help (top of page, on the right hand half)


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 11, 2013)

The information I got was

RCI Weeks

membership: $84 per year, with some discounts for multiple years or specials
exchange fee: $199 for US to US

II

membership: $89 per year, with some discounts for mulitple years or specials
exchange fee:  $154 for US to US


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 11, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> Are those the most current?



The II sticky information is several years and several price increases irrelevant. The regular US to US online II exchange fee is $154, by phone it is $174.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 11, 2013)

Beefnot said:


> Stickies, my child, stickies.



A sticky doesn't help when it was last updated over 2 and a half years ago. Incorrect info is worse than no info.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 11, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> A sticky doesn't help when it was last updated over 2 and a half years ago. Incorrect info is worse than no info.



Oopsy. Touche. I thought the moderators were on top of their job.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jan 11, 2013)

*RCI: Any one year discount codes available?*

*
RCI® Weeks Subscribing Membership Renewal Rates as of January 2013* 

  Number of Years Total Renewal Amount * Savings ** 

  1 - year rate paid through 01/2014  USD 89.00   SAVE USD 0.00  
  2 - year rate paid through 01/2015  USD 168.00   SAVE USD 10.00  
  3 - year rate paid through 01/2016  USD 229.00   SAVE USD 38.00  
  4 - year rate paid through 01/2017  USD 266.00   SAVE USD 90.00  
  5 - year rate paid through 01/2018  USD 349.00   SAVE USD 96.00  
  10-year rate paid through 01/2023  USD 698.00   SAVE USD 192.00  

*Did you know you can upgrade your RCI membership to Platinum * 

  Number of Years Total Renewal Amount * Savings ** 

  1 - year rate paid through 01/2014  USD 55.00   SAVE USD 0.00  
  2 - year rate paid through 01/2015  USD 100.00   SAVE USD 10.00  
  3 - year rate paid through 01/2016  USD 140.00   SAVE USD 25.00  
  4 - year rate paid through 01/2017  USD 180.00   SAVE USD 40.00  
  5 - year rate paid through 01/2018  USD 215.00   SAVE USD 60.00


----------

